# new to iui



## kellchloe (Aug 23, 2005)

hi me and my husband are looking in to iui we live in hertfordshire does anyone know of what clince is the best to use in this area

we have been trying over 2 years we have see the gps who say that we can use a donor sprem but my husband has got a low sperm court can iui still be done 

thank kelly and anthony


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

Welcome to the thread.  I can't answer you specifically about IUI & low sperm count as our problem was unexplained fertility, but if you try on the IUI thread (part 100 & something) I am sure one of there girls there could help you.

I too am in Hertfortshire, but went into London for my treatment.  I think there is one in Bucks that is supposed to be quite good though, the Chiltern I think it is called, depends where in Herts you are.

Sorry I can't give you better help, lots of luck,

Minkey x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

It depends what your DP's (dear partner's) count/motility is.  Even if it's fairly low with not much motility the clinic will "wash" the sperm & manage to locate the best & use that.  It's usually only if it's exceptionally low or there ar excessive abnormalities that they don't recommend this.  

Please be aware that the success rates for iui are not as high as for ivf but it is less invasive & uses less drugs & is cheaper - so it's worth a go.  One of the girls just got a BFP on her 5th go!

Good luck!

Jess x


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi girls

I am jumping from this boadr to Clomid board as am on clomid again after ap arrives and in for my HSG on 20th September 05. Reading the boadr it does seem that IUi does no have a huge sucess rate. Has anyone got a BFP on the 1st attempt?

Am a little concerned that my tubes may be damaged on one side but have been pregnant although m/c at 10 weeks. (Clomid m/c)/

Any good news stories out there? feel the need for positivity!

love

Humph

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Humph

If you go to the IUI girls part 106 & go to the first page there is a list of basters & +ve which should give you some home 

I'm on IUI No 2 currently on the 2ww so watch this space!


----------

